# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الهداية في القرآن الكريم أربعة أنواع للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى

## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال الإمام العلامة ابنُ القيم رحمه الله تعالى  في كتابه الماتع :بدائع الفوائد[1]،حيث بين أن الهداية أربعة أنواع وهي :
-1 الهدايه العامة المشتركة بين الخَلْق المذكورة في قوله تعالى: " الذي أعطى كل شئ خلقة ثم هدى " 
)طه / 50 ( أي : أعطى كل شئ صورته التي لا يشتبه فيها بغيره وأعطى كل عضو شكله وهيئته وأعطى كل موجود خَلْقَهُ المختص به ثم هداه إلى ما خَلَقَهُ له من الأعمال ...
-2 هداية البيان والدَّلالة والتعريف لنجدي: الخيروالشر وطريقي: النجاة والهلاك وهذه الهداية لا تستلزم الهُدى التام؛ فإنها سبب وشرطلا موجب , ولهذا ينبغي الهُدى معها كقوله تعالى :" وأما ثمود[2]فهديناهم فاستحبوا العمى على الهُدى " ( فصلت / 17 ) أي: بينا لهم وأرشدناهم ودَلَلْناهم فلم يهتدوا ومنهاقوله تعالى :" وإنك لتهدى إلى صراط مستقيم " ( الشورى /52)
-3هدايةالتوفيق والإلهام وهي الهداية المستلزمة للاهتداء فلا يتخلف عنها وهي المذكورة في قوله تعالى :
" يضل من يشاء ويهدى من يشاء " فاطر /8 و000)
4- الهداية إلى الجنة والنار إذا سيق أهلهما إليهما ...







[1] - وكله فوائد في حـ 2 ص 271

[2] - ذكر شيخُ الإسلام ابنُ تيميَّة  رحمه الله تعالى أن ثمود أقل الأمم تكذيباً وكفراً نقل ذلك عنه تلميذه النجيب العلامة ابن القيم  رحمه الله تعالى في التبيان في أقسام القرآن،ص 19 حيث قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:" وذكر في هذه السورة ثمود دون غيرهم من الأمم المكذبة فقال شيخنا : هذا - والله أعلم - من باب التنبيه بالأدنى على الأعلى ؛ فإنه لم يكن في الأمم المكذبة أخف ذنباً وعذاباً منهم: إذ لم يذكر عنهم من الذنوب ماذكر من عاد ومدين وقوم لوط وغيرهم... ".انتهى.

----------


## ابو مريم عاطف

جزاك الله خيرا.. و زادك علما

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب أبا مريم.

----------

